# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Favorite hot ( To own, not in general)

## bamagecko76

Hey guys, just wondering what type(s) of hot yall like best to keep/want to keep? How many/how long have you had it? Anything in particular you would like to share about it? What was its temperment and what made it a pleasure to work with?

 I my self do ever think I'll own a hot although I would love a copperhead in the distant future. 

Hot owners or VERY seirous future hot owners only please! Pics very much welcome!

----------


## Dan W

My favorite is a Russells Viper.  I like them because they are very beautiful.  They are aggressive but tame down to a degree.  Rodents die super fast.  I have had Russells for 3 years.  I also like Blacktailed rattlers.  They are super nice and make great displays with there yellow colors.  Gaboons and Rhinos are just awesome as well.

Dan

----------


## Denial

cobras. They are always moving around. And they have a  feeding response to die for.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (08-07-2010)

----------


## MKHerps

My favorite are the eyelash vipers and other arboreals. I like some of the smaller species of Crotalids also.  Here are a few shoots of some of my favorites in the collection. Hope everyone can get their venom fix for the week.

Matt



[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## bamagecko76

Nice snakes!

----------

_MKHerps_ (08-08-2010)

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Hands down i love Gabbons.  i know they don't move around like other snakes but any one who's ever seen one on the move and dancing up on the glass of there cage i think would agree that are one awsome snake.

----------

1stpalindrone (02-05-2011)

----------


## Shock

Venomous snakes are always the coolest looking snakes.

----------


## 1stpalindrone

Gaboons by far! They are fat beautiful & lazy. My idea of the perfect pet.. MASSIVE FREQUENT YAWNS,  showing off those huge fangs.. Stuff that sends chills up & down :Very Happy: 

Brings a whole new light to the bedtime prayer

Now I lay me down to sleep, I pray like hell those lids stay shut tonight. If my snakes get out to eat, please dont let me be their tasty treat~ :Please:

----------

_Melody_ (08-05-2011)

----------


## Michael Peppe

Mangshan's Vipers and Gaboon Vipers are, IMO arguably two of the most beautiful venomous snakes in the world. And if, one day, I feel I am ready to accept the responsibility of owning hot animals, those two would be definites. I am serious about one day owning hot animals, but I am also smart enough to admit that I am not at this moment ready and I'm not going to rush to say I will be and when I will. But if I ever am, those two would definitely be in my collection.

----------


## Melody

[QUOTE=
Now I lay me down to sleep, I pray like hell those lids stay shut tonight. If my snakes get out to eat, please dont let me be their tasty treat~ :Please: [/QUOTE]

good one lol

----------


## jjmitchell

I loved my yellow eyelash... I was absolutely broken hearted having to part with her... Maybe one day I will again live outside New Mexico so I can have another

----------


## RyanT

No question. Only snake in the world that I just HAVE to have around. So beautiful and so much personality. They've been my ultimate fascination since I was about 5 years old.

----------


## mommanessy247

> Now I lay me down to sleep, I pray like hell those lids stay shut tonight. If my snakes get out to eat, please dont let me be their tasty treat~


so true!  :Very Happy: 

i'm not, nor will i ever really be, into hots so i'll answer this hypothetically...
if i ever had the cajones to own a hot it would hands down without a doubt have to be one of these...



an albino monocled cobra.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 
but i would try to have my own super supply of antivenom on hand, lol.

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

Some of the hots i use to have.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## aboutsnakes

For me it should be Gaboon viper

----------


## snake lab

Gaboon rhino crosses are hot

----------


## djansen

I would have to say eastern diamondbacks, just one beautiful snake.  And the albinos are SICK.

----------

